# Week of November  25  2012



## billski (Nov 24, 2012)

Tim Kelly Weatherman


----------



## billski (Nov 25, 2012)

Ding! Ding! Ding!  We have a winner!  Well, hopefully!



.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...MONDAY THROUGH SATURDAY.  THERE STILL IS UNCERTAINTY REGARDING THE EXACT TRACK AND INTENSITY OF A POTENTIAL STORM SYSTEM AFFECTING SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND TUE INTO EARLY WED. THE STORM MAY TRACK FAR ENOUGH OFFSHORE TO JUST GIVE SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND A GLANCING BLOW OF SOME LIGHT SNOW...MAINLY ACROSS SOUTHEAST MASSACHUSETTS. HOWEVER THE STORM MAY TRACK CLOSER TO THE COAST AND GIVE A PLOWABLE SNOW TO PORTIONS OF CONNECTICUT...RHODE ISLAND AND SOUTH OF MASS PIKE IN MASSACHUSETTS.  STAY TUNED TO LATER FORECASTS AS FORECAST UNCERTAINTY REMAINS HIGH.


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 25, 2012)

Maybe Yawgoo will open!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 25, 2012)

I would rather this system track farther west and give us rain, and snow for the mountains. A few inches up there would be nice


----------



## billski (Nov 25, 2012)

I like blue.  Anywhere.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 25, 2012)

I hear possible warm weather after next weekend....like Oct warm...I hope not!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Nov 25, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> I hear possible warm weather after next weekend....like Oct warm...I hope not!



I heard the same.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Nov 25, 2012)

billski said:


> I like blue.  Anywhere.


That's a hel
l of a loop Bill.


----------



## billski (Nov 26, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> I hear possible warm weather after next weekend....like Oct warm...I hope not!



That is a trillion light years from now any forecaster will tell ya!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 26, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Is this weekend warm temperatures supposed to go away after the weekend?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 26, 2012)

was nice to walk out of the Warren Miller film at K Saturday night and see the snow falling, woke up to a few inches (movie was aweful in my opinion, lost all its warrenmilleresq)


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 26, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> was nice to walk out of the Warren Miller film at K Saturday night and see the snow falling, woke up to a few inches (movie was aweful in my opinion, *lost all its warrenmilleresq*)



They didn't even end the film with, _"If you don't do it this year, you'll be another year older when you do"_.  

That annoyed me.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 27, 2012)

It's been snowing here (10 minutes from Mountain Creek) all day but it's a little warm - 35 degrees at my house.  About 3 inches of accumulation, big flakes coming down.


----------



## mikiecunningham86 (Nov 27, 2012)

man it would be really nice if it would drop some snow in ma and vt get this season goin


----------



## mikiecunningham86 (Nov 27, 2012)

it's almost december it outa be staying cold


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 27, 2012)

I was in the middle of replying yesterday before being pulled away from the computer.  But I was going to say that, yes, a warmup is expected this weekend and early next week as high pressure ridging over the east US returns.  That erodes with possibly weak troughing (seasonably cool) late next week but the pattern doesn't seem too exciting in a rather weak and flat flow across the US.  If anything, systems may dip through the Midwest a bit and into us.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Mountain Creek says they got 4 inches of snow today.


----------



## aeglazier (Nov 28, 2012)

I've been so disappointed in the movies the last few years! I bought a ticket this year and didn't even go see it, just had a friend grab my free stuff.  His son definitely doesn't have what Warren did.


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2012)

Tim Kelly checks in, right from the slopes - 1.5 feet of pow and PBR.  What could be better?  More!


----------



## billski (Nov 30, 2012)

Stowe reports on FB this morning

*7-11" new this morning, Nosedive, Gulch and Tyro opening and the sun is out.  Time to go outside.*

5" Whiteface
 BW 3"

Woah!


----------



## John W (Nov 30, 2012)

WOW... Stowe looked great on Wednesday...... Got to get out there..


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 30, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

I just saw on FB a lot more trail to open at Stowe for this weekend, if only it was closer then 5 + hours.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 30, 2012)

Weather not looking good for this weekend...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 30, 2012)

Supposedly it's going to be fairly warm until about December 9th or 10th, hopefully that doesn't pan out.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 30, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

I would love to ski but cost factors into and weather for Sunday looking bad, just not worth going this weekend for me, Platty saids they plan on making snow this weekend, I hate to see it get washed away with warm temperatures coming this week, December not starting to good.


----------



## goldsbar (Dec 1, 2012)

So what's the word from the weather experts on this forum?  I'm seeing 60* on Tuesday for my part of NJ and 55* in the Cats followed by a modest cool down.  Is this just a short warm spurt or are the models showing weeks of this stuff (ugh!)?  I really want to start my season.  For all those wondering why area xxxxx didn't blow more snow, here you go.  I'd be very gun shy after last year if I owned a resort.


----------



## billski (Dec 2, 2012)

goldsbar said:


> So what's the word from the weather experts on this forum?  I'm seeing 60* on Tuesday for my part of NJ and 55* in the Cats followed by a modest cool down.  Is this just a short warm spurt or are the models showing weeks of this stuff (ugh!)?  I really want to start my season.  For all those wondering why area xxxxx didn't blow more snow, here you go.  I'd be very gun shy after last year if I owned a resort.



Who knows
for models poke around here
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~fxg1/ewall.html
or here http://www.americanwx.com/raleighwx/models.html

or go read the pages the weather wonks hang out at.
http://www.americanwx.com/bb/index.php/topic/38079-looking-towards-the-beginning-of-december/


----------



## HJLynn (Dec 6, 2012)

Turned out to be a dismal week eh?


----------

